# Focal Grande Utopia Ultima Kit



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Focal Grande Utopia Car Speakers | eBay


What a deal!


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Or you could get them from Al&Eds for same price BNIB from authorized dealer


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

PUCKER FACTOR for sure!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

No speakers worth 20 grands to me, beryllium, unobtanium, star dust or angel ****.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Victor LOL!!! I agree with you 100%. I know price is relative, but damn. I swear I pinched one off in my shorts when I saw that price.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> No speakers worth 20 grands to me, beryllium, unobtanium, star dust or angel ****.


but everything is made of star dust..


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

$400 for shipping! !!!! ??????? WTF???? Fail.....


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

shot caller?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> but everything is made of star dust..


 You heretic,Almighty created everything from nothing.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

and only $400 shipping


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

You can ship a set of wheels/tires for ~$100-150. Those speakers must weigh 400 lbs. That sounds about right: $1/lb for shipping.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I've always wondered how, in car audio and especially with brands like Focal, you can pay $5,000 for speakers and they don't even come with a beautiful enclosure. Where as in home audio, for $5,000, I can have a set of cherry finish sonic boner-inducers. For $20K, these things better come with a Simplicity in Sound/Musicar NW-grade custom installation and a hot date for when my car is in the shop getting worked on. I'm sure they sound great, but so does a 1986 Mustang GT 5.0 with straight pipes for 1/3 the price.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

sirbOOm said:


> I've always wondered how, in car audio and especially with brands like Focal, you can pay $5,000 for speakers and they don't even come with a beautiful enclosure. Where as in home audio, for $5,000, I can have a set of cherry finish sonic boner-inducers...


Easy- competition is much stronger.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey, you can have the Utopia drivers in an enclosure as well, if you just add $175,000 to the $5,000 price of the raw drivers. You even get a sub with electro-magnets thrown in 

Focal Grande Utopia EM Loudspeaker (Hi-Fi+) | Hi-Fi+


----------

